# MGT - Magnetite Mines



## gilbertw (24 June 2007)

This is a _copy and paste_ from another chat site. It says this:

Royal Resources (ROY) is micro cap company, current market cap of $25 million.

Has iron projects in the mid-west that contain 50-60 million tonnes of DSO and has strong ties with Gindalbie Metals (GBG) with a current market cap of $450 million and flying. The company leases surround and intertwine this major player and ROY should be up and producing from these iron ore properties in 2008. 

Recently the company has acquired some very prospective Uranium tenements in the USA. Details of these properties which are located in Utah will be released soon. Utah has long been regarded as one of the best areas for huge reserves of uranium mineralisation and is thought to contain. very significant deposits. 

The company has acquired these properties through the same people that managed to get Western Maetals uranium properties (WMT) whose share price has ten-folded in the past ten months and has a current market cap of $160 million.

Citigroup have taken a 5% holding in the company and word is the Americans have been accumulating this, as they know the American connections have the influence to secure some terrific uranium properties.


Once the company makes their announcement about these great USA uranium properties, this will provide positive exposure for the company and investors will begin to take notice of this micro-cap. The iron ore properties are extremely good and I believe this is a great opportunity.

Would anybody agree?


----------



## Go Nuke (27 June 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I liked the look of ROY mate, so picked some up today at 50c.

Lets hope it pays off.
ALot of Iron Ore action at the moment in the West.

Have you got any idea on ann dates?
There doesn't look to have been many lately that directly affect the market..so that might mean there's one on the way...maybe..hopefully

Do u have any maps or links that show their tennaments close to GBG'S?
Thx and
Goodluck


----------



## Bushman (27 June 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Found the following map on the ROY website. Its basic but will give you the lay of the land so to speak.





JV with GBG is the Warriedar Joint Venture Project [South Murchison].

The following is a description of the JV contained on the Royal website:

'The Warriedar Joint Venture with Gindalbie (earning 60% interest in the iron ore rights by the expenditure of $1,000,000 on exploration over 3 years) covers tenements in the central area of the Midwest iron ore province.

Recent regional mapping and surface sampling by Gindalbie identified a number of significant targets called the Lister, Gap and Shine Prospects. A fourth target at the Hippo Prospect identified high-grade iron with low-contaminants.  

Phase 1 drilling has been planned to determine the significance of these zones and work has commenced on preparation of a Plan of Work (POW) to submit to the regulators. Detailed mapping of these zones are underway with drilling planned for the June/September 2007 quarters.'

Seem to have a fair bit going on but my research is in its infancy. I do not own any ROY at the moment. Waiting for the market to chill out a bit in the next few days before choosing an iron ore stock. Helluva a lot of choice at the mo. Good luck.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 June 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

'The Warriedar Joint Venture with Gindalbie (earning 60% interest in the iron ore rights by the expenditure of $1,000,000 on exploration over 3 years) covers tenements in the central area of the Midwest iron ore province.

Crikey!
$1m over 3 years is not very much IMO when you devide by 3

After some petrol money and a few expepses I doubt if anything better could be achieved with such a poor allotment/investment into prospecting 

Go figure!
Figure Out the figures ???
What could possibly be achieved with such a poor lot


----------



## rustaman (28 June 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



Go Nuke said:


> I liked the look of ROY mate, so picked some up today at 50c.
> 
> Lets hope it pays off.
> ALot of Iron Ore action at the moment in the West.
> ...







Readers may also be interested in the options (ROYOA - expiring Jul 09)
currently trading around 35 cents, which offer greater leverage cf the shareprice.


----------



## Go Nuke (28 June 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Ah thx for that
But I know nothing about options, so I'll steer clear of that

Might just use this stock as a learning tool.
Ive not invested much.


----------



## stefoid (29 June 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



Captain_Chaza said:


> 'The Warriedar Joint Venture with Gindalbie (earning 60% interest in the iron ore rights by the expenditure of $1,000,000 on exploration over 3 years) covers tenements in the central area of the Midwest iron ore province.
> 
> Crikey!
> $1m over 3 years is not very much IMO when you devide by 3
> ...




Just because they have 3 years to spend their 3 million doesnt mean they have to wait that long.

GBG wants to start DSO from this venture by mid next year, so its in their best interests to prove out their resource by extending into ROYs tenements.  

Even so, ROYs uranium JV is likely to be a shortest term driver


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 June 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

You must also always remember

The more time "They" have to cook the  Books

The more "The Book's are Cooked

Ask Any One?


Salute and Gods Speed


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 June 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Only a Joke !!@!

But as in any GOOD joke 
There is always a miniscule amount of reallity 

Salute and Gods' Speed


----------



## stefoid (9 July 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

some interest in ROY this morning.  I wonder if it has anything to do with 60 minutes coverage of the pilbara last night?


----------



## Go Nuke (9 July 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Was ROY mentioned in that?

Iron ore is still very hot property!

I heard about the 60Minutes story and have to watch it online now.
As a Boilermaker, Im very tempted to try find some fly in/ fly out work.
The hourly rate is crap in the city. REALLY crap.

I grew Up in the Pilbara, so going back wont be that hard. The money will help too.
Anyhow, your right it is great to see the share price up today

WOW! Up 19.8% at the moment!


----------



## stefoid (9 July 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

$100K for driving a big @$# truck 

On second thoughts, I think ROY is riding GBGs coat tails with the resource upgrade today.  the announcement was very bullish about the regional exploration prospects and ROY has a JV with GBG in that area.


----------



## Go Nuke (9 July 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Ah ha!
Yes i did see that GBG was up today.

I noticed that the company on 60minutes Atlas Iron (or whatever it was called) was up 18%.
I wonder if anybody bought some shares BEFORE the story went to air!

Have a look at Portman Limited for an excellent sp graph! (PMM)
Oh how I wish i owned them
Talk about capitalising on the Iron ore boom!


----------



## popy (9 July 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

What do people think the better long term investment is?? GBG or ROY. Maybe hazard a guess of sp in 1 year for both.  Also does anyone know if there are share options for these companies and if so would u recommend them or not?? Any help appreciated!


----------



## doctorj (9 July 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Sorry popy, people cannot legally provide the type of advice you're requesting in a forum environment.


----------



## stefoid (9 July 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



Go Nuke said:


> Ah ha!
> Yes i did see that GBG was up today.
> 
> I noticed that the company on 60minutes Atlas Iron (or whatever it was called) was up 18%.
> ...




I bought some AGOO for $1 and sold them this morning for $1.50

Rolled the profits into CSE which I like a lot.  Hopefully Atlas wont make me look like an idiot any time soon.  Like the stock.  But if a stock goes up 20% due to a 60 minutes reort, I reckon Ill be able to buy them back cheaper in a week or two?


----------



## stefoid (9 July 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



popy said:


> What do people think the better long term investment is?? GBG or ROY. Maybe hazard a guess of sp in 1 year for both.  Also does anyone know if there are share options for these companies and if so would u recommend them or not?? Any help appreciated!




Easy.  ROY has more potetntial to multiply its SP from here than GBG which has already run hard, but ROY is much riskier.


----------



## Go Nuke (18 July 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

We seem to have hit a wall of resistance at 60c....

I guess the good news is everytime this stock drops, it picks up pretty quickly.
Things still looking pretty good.


----------



## Go Nuke (25 July 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

ROY closed at an all time high of 61.5c today.

Does that interest anyone still?
I reckon the chart is still looking good.
Though I would like to see it continue to push north (or course)


----------



## stefoid (26 July 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Breakng 60 looks significant from the chart, especially on a day like today.  Hoping for some kind of announcement to draw attention to the stock.


----------



## Go Nuke (27 July 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

WOW.
ROY finished at 60c today. I'm pretty happy with that considering the kind of crap day its been!!

Yes some news to give it some attention would be great.


----------



## Egabeava (3 August 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Hi Guys, I like the look of this one. Jumped onboard at 50c. Some interesting news today about it's US Uranium projects. I have to agree about this quote.
Royal regards the US as one of the best countries in the world to explore for uranium because it has an
existing favourable regulatory environment, a well established nuclear power industry, existing uranium
mining and processing operations and no sovereign risk. The US demand for uranium means it
currently consumes 22% of the world’s production of uranium and has 104 operating nuclear power
stations with plans to build a further 23.
Royal has made a strong and sustainable commitment to uranium exploration and future mine
development in the US. In respect to its Australian assets it has appointed KPMG to provide strategic
advice.The link is  http://www.royalresources.com.au/documents/3August2007RoyalAcquiresUraniumProjectColoradoinUSA.pdf


----------



## Go Nuke (6 August 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Well I got stopped out today at 48.5c.

Looks like it recovered ok I suppose for such a bad day.
I'll keep it on my watchlist but right now Im just trying to guess which stock will bounce back the best

Goodluck to those that still hold.


----------



## gilbertw (4 September 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Hi guys and gals,

I initiated this thread 2 months ago because I thought ROY has huge upside in the medium term. The fundamentals are great BUT it is riskier than the established uranium plays and as such, ricky stocks have taken a hit since the correction of early August.

I still hold in this stock and won't be selling....

Looks like this thread has been inactive for a few weeks, 3 new uranium projects announced during august. And now ROY is in a TRADING HALT.

This could be interesting. Does anyone have any ideas as to why the trading halt? I don't want to be seen as ramping this stock, but I have a good feeling about this one... hopefully the trading halt is positive.

Can anyone enlighten us ROY holders?

thanks


----------



## dj_420 (4 September 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



gilbertw said:


> Can anyone enlighten us ROY holders?
> 
> thanks




i believe it could be a cap raising or placement, i thought ROY might be a little low on cash from last qtr obtaining all these uranium ventures.

drilling also starts next week with GBG, but they shouldnt be in a trading halt due to a drilling program starting


----------



## jtb (4 September 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Yeah cap raising one would assume.
1.5 million left in last quarterly (June from memory) so the kitty may be looking a bit lean.


----------



## Go Nuke (4 September 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I sold out then bought back in (wishing I'd waited till now though for a cheaper sp)
The ann seem great to me and a always keep an eye on this thread for any comments
They seem to have really grabbed some good Uranium prospects in the U.S.
At least America is a nice stable country that will probably gobble up more and more of the worlds Uranium in the future. If ROY gets a few good hit with their drilling both with Uranium and Iron ore, I dont see any reason why they wont take off.

I noticed afew weeks back in a company ann that one of the directors (correct me if Im wrong) is also on the Paladin board. That cant be all bad (just dont look at the price of PDN shares ok)

Anyway, the one thing that troubles me is the lack of buyers. There is just nothing waiting to jump in, even after those announcements.
Perhaps a "drilling has commenced" ann might attract alittle interest


----------



## gilbertw (4 September 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Interesting thoughts Go Nuke, hope you are right.

I wouldn't read too much into the "lack of buyers", I think the market sentiment towards more riskier stocks will turn in September. The broader ASX has returned to near pre-correction levels, and is fully priced. There is usually a time lag before speculative stocks start to rise.

The 35cent mark that we have seen lately is very cheap...I topped up, couldn't resist it really. Roll on the announcement


----------



## gilbertw (5 September 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Now GBG has gone into a trading halt. Considering the intertwining of these two companies re Iron Ore, I'm sure something positive is about to be announced...


----------



## jtb (5 September 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



Go Nuke said:


> I noticed afew weeks back in a company ann that one of the directors (correct me if Im wrong) is also on the Paladin board. That cant be all bad (just dont look at the price of PDN shares ok)




Nuke, Phil (ROY) is Ricks brother (PDN) - If you can hang on for 6 months -and your a fan of the PDN Crabb- check out my secret weapon OEL
No uranium though just oil and gas

Waiting on this ann' man

Hoping for 30c (less would be nice but suspect a rights issue)


----------



## Go Nuke (6 September 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

So...shares and options hey.....

What does anyone make of this?
Im pretty stapped for cash, but I think they have some good prosects going for them now.
I must admit though, if it wasn't for thier Iron ore, i probably wouldn't be in ROY.
There were only 3 trades today. Someone must have bought at the last minute to get the sp to close up.

Just have to wait and see I suppose.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Hey guys

ROY looks like another Iron Ore punt,
*
Mkt Structure*
100m shares +40m 20c options

Cash = $10m + $8m from 20c opies (if exercised) = $18m

*Mkt Cap un-diluted @ 40c = $40m with $10m cash, so EV = $30m* 

*Mkt Cap fully-dilluted @ 40c = $56m with $18m cash so EV = $38M*

It has a few Iron Ore projects,

*Warriedar* which is near GBG's Kara and thus GBG farmed in for a 60% interest, drilling has finished and results are apparantly imminent, I called the company and they wouldn't commenet much other than the fact that the AGM is tomorrow and they will be presenting results by then

*Plateau*  project which they drilled and had multiple 5m hits of 56%Fe ore at surface

*Tallering*  is a prospective project that is adjacent to Mount Gibsons Tallering project

*Pilbara*  The company also has a few good Pilbara Iron Ore projects surrounded by RIO/FMG/BHP-Hamersley

*US Uranium* The company also has a very large US Uranium focus similar (though far less advanced) to BLR


Its interesting to note that the Russian Nickel giant Norisk Nickel owns 2% of the shares


I have bought in for the potential re-rating on the back of positive results at the GBG Warriedar JV,


PLEASE DYOR and come to your own concluions, remember the results could be bad


----------



## ta2693 (28 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

The only thing that stop me punting is the director selling a lot 200000 shares on market trade just before the announcement out ( tomorrow maybe). I do not think he is stupid.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



ta2693 said:


> The only thing that stop me punting is the director selling a lot 200000 shares on market trade just before the announcement out ( tomorrow maybe). I do not think he is stupid.




2 things Ta,

1 if he's selling pre bad results thats insider trading and he'd get done for it

2. He sold 200k of a total off 10m shares, so thats 2% of his total holdings, less when you include the heaps of options he has

Make of it what you will


----------



## ta2693 (28 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Besides, the share performance before the ann is very weak, does not seems like something good is in pipe.
Even though it is only 2% of director's holding. It is still around 90k. it is not a small money. why not wait another day and get another 50% ( I assume) return?  YT's record is very good. But I prefer to stand by side this time.


----------



## Gekko (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey guys
> 
> ROY looks like another Iron Ore punt,
> *
> ...




YT, a few questions. Will the drilling results be released by GBG or ROY? I also noticed the AGM is today. Am I correct in suggesting that they must release a presentation? Also, what grades are you expecting? Ill wait for the announcement, but can you give us an indication of what you think would be positive. Or at least what would be viewed positively and cause another run?


----------



## gilbertw (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

RE: Rick Crabb - selling his 200K shares in ROY...

Just connected the dots for everyone...See the ATN announcement, Rick Crabb has just bought 4.5M shares @ 4.6cents...

Looks like thats where the money went to...

ROY is looking very good today...


----------



## blues (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

GBG have bought out an announcement about the JV with ROY but ROY havent yet. GBG marked it as market sensitive.


----------



## zt3000 (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



blues said:


> GBG have bought out an announcement about the JV with ROY but ROY havent yet. GBG marked it as market sensitive.




*****************************

KEY POINTS
• Phase 1 RC drilling program completed over Shine, Gap and Lister Prospects on Warriedar Joint Venture ground with Royal Resources Ltd
• Drill Results from the Shine Prospect include:
Hole SNC 002 60 metres @ 62.6% Fe from 59 metres
Hole SNC 005 27 metres @ 63.1% Fe from 55 metres
Hole SNC 008 22 metres @ 63.9% Fe from 44 metres
• Assay results are pending from Gap and Lister Prospects
• Results confirm the Company’s view that the hematite outcrops mark underlying DSO grade iron ore at depth
• Phase 2 drilling program planned and approved pending return of all assay results


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Well I'm glad I bought yesterday at 40c because the results look very very good!

Hole SNC 002 *60 metres @ 62.6% Fe *from 59 metres
Hole SNC 005 *27 metres @ 63.1% Fe *from 55 metres
Hole SNC 008 *22 metres @ 63.9% Fe *from 44 metres

Those are some very very meaty hits



ta2693 said:


> Besides, the share performance before the ann is very weak, does not seems like something good is in pipe.
> Even though it is only 2% of director's holding. It is still around 90k. it is not a small money. why not wait another day and get another 50% ( I assume) return?  YT's record is very good. But I prefer to stand by side this time.




Ta just goes to show don't read too much into it, 

These results are very impressive, and the grade is DSO

And there is no infrastructure issues as the JV will just use GBG's stuff

And there's more to come


----------



## djones (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Interesting everyone sold on the announcement, do you expect this to go back up later in the day? Their AGM is on so im hopeful.


----------



## zt3000 (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well I'm glad I bought yesterday at 40c because the results look very very good!
> 
> Hole SNC 002 *60 metres @ 62.6% Fe *from 59 metres
> Hole SNC 005 *27 metres @ 63.1% Fe *from 55 metres
> ...




The question is will the following assays be simular to these strikes. I noticed a few cores returned no Fe at all ... i suppose they trying to determine the extent of the resource.


----------



## dj_420 (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well I'm glad I bought yesterday at 40c because the results look very very good!
> 
> Hole SNC 002 *60 metres @ 62.6% Fe *from 59 metres
> Hole SNC 005 *27 metres @ 63.1% Fe *from 55 metres
> ...




I agree there

I bought in this morning at 0.45, those are some spectacular intersections. 4 km of BIF exploration area to still be drilled.

For market cap of 30 million we should expect significant re-rating.


----------



## Bushman (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Someone has been waiting for this announcement to dump their shares. Its been going on all day - packets of 100,000 shares. Giving me the ****es really. 

Oh well Dow up, Christmas coming and iron ore prices to rise. So it should be a feel good story down the track. It definitely changes the game this post announcement dumping. You almost have to give it a few days for the sellers to dry up before you get in on good drill announcements at the moment. Where have all the ebulient 'jump on rock chip sample' iron ore junkies gone? Reckon they will be back soon.


----------



## dj_420 (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



dj_420 said:


> I agree there
> 
> I bought in this morning at 0.45, those are some spectacular intersections. 4 km of BIF exploration area to still be drilled.
> 
> For market cap of 30 million we should expect significant re-rating.




Wow, doesnt look like such a good buy now from this morning! Hmmm quite bizarre, FDL runs 1000% in two days on NO SAMPLES OR DRILL HITS and ROY provides some bumper hits and actually drops!


----------



## Go Nuke (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Yeah its strange hey.
I looked at the sp about lunch time and thought you beauty!!, then i get home and see the share price which leaves me scratching my head thinking wtf?

Still, Ive been holding ROY for some time and will continue to do so. I still dont know if not taking up the rights offer has been a good thing or not.

Time will tell


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



dj_420 said:


> Wow, doesnt look like such a good buy now from this morning! Hmmm quite bizarre, FDL runs 1000% in two days on NO SAMPLES OR DRILL HITS and ROY provides some bumper hits and actually drops!




I know what the **** is going on?

I mean they were amazing drill hits, 

But if you have a look at the thread JUW177 started, it looks like ROY was victim to an emergin trend of "stag the announcment" or "fArk the fundamentals, I'll just dump" type mentality,

I think its mkt related, once our mkts bottom we should see some sense return to the mkts


----------



## Gekko (29 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I know what the **** is going on?
> 
> I mean they were amazing drill hits,
> 
> ...





I tend to agree. Staggers may continue to win until a market bottom is confirmed. Once this is confirmed, many more $$$$ will be made. This global, international-growth fuellled boom is far from over. The next 6 weeks should be robust.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (30 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

problem is too many people have bought after a good ann then the market has taken a massive hit from the volitilaty and all the profits get wiped out. With +- 2% swings becoming a norm its hard to have confidence holding anything overnight! I think it wil only get worse in the short term, the bad news out of the US is only going to get worse and looks like it is spreading to EU. If anything even looks like effecting China i think we will see a massive drop


----------



## Flyer (30 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

This surely was a massive manipulation

The last year it traded up to about 1 million shares a day. Yesterday we had almost 12 million shares changing hands. Sure the day traders could have gotten hold of this, however someone was selling into this.

we should have more tools at our disposal, so we can see which broker is selling or buying or for that matter place dummy bids, which were massive yesterday for ROY.


----------



## gilbertw (30 November 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I think this is short term volitility, victim of the traders!! ROY has upside 80c i would expect, lets ride the wave  no profits here for the day traders


----------



## gilbertw (5 December 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

This thread seems to be a bit quiet... recent iron ore discovery... traders having a field day with this stock...

I feel it is massively oversold... thoughts anyone?... apparently more drilling results out this week (see Hot copper).

I would have expected stability +40 cents, unsure as to why the weakness...


----------



## Bushman (5 December 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I tend to agree Gilbert....no reason I can see for the weakness in the share price given ROY's in the process of discovering a DSO reserve and the US uranium tenements. 

It was an ambush last week with traders exiting on the announcement. This sort of contagion always seems to spread to the sp and the sell continues. 

What can you do? Wait it out or sell. Depends on the strength of your conviction. 

In the last announcement it was mentioned that further drill results were pending so could well be this week. But then again the sp has tanked 20% in the wake of the last results so who knows what will happen. Depends if the selling is done I suppose.


----------



## gilbertw (5 December 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Hi Bushman,

I have followed my gut on this one and topped up with everything I got today. I expect other long term holders will be doing the same. Yeah its very weak but I guess given the long term view, it really doesn't matter. The fundamentals of ROY justify a much stronger shareprice I think...

And Uraniun is in USA so maybe some negative sentament (unjustified) spilling over because Labor won the election (no uranium mining in AU)

Thanks


----------



## ta2693 (8 December 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

36.5c. I begin to love it. I think it is a good enter price. after 5+ selling day, the angry seller should have offloaded all their shares. the buyers are going to come. 
As YT's research, ROY's fundamental is pretty sound. If there is a bad news, it should arrived. but nothing really bad happened so far. So I believe it is just a overact on good news. 
I am in at this price.  may need some time for market to rerate roy.


----------



## sandybeachs (15 December 2007)

*unjustly and unfairly being sold down*

unjustly and unfairly being sold down, really seems as though the sellers don't have the balls to hold for further news. easier for them too sell and push the price lower, some of the sellers may be from the recent entitlement issue.

if things fall into place with Iron Ore & Uranium assets the next 12 months will see plenty of upside.

without doubt one of the best up and coming Junior companys on the ASX. 

although very disappointing seeing it being sold down, no question the buyers will return when the positive news starts flowing.


----------



## Sean K (15 December 2007)

*Re: unjustly and unfairly being sold down*



sandybeachs said:


> unjustly and unfairly being sold down, really seems as though the sellers don't have the balls to hold for further news. easier for them too sell and push the price lower, some of the sellers may be from the recent entitlement issue.
> 
> if things fall into place with Iron Ore & Uranium assets the next 12 months will see plenty of upside.
> 
> ...



SB, Why unfairly sold down?

You haven't actually provded ANY reason for the buyers to return in this statement except for vague references to iron and uranium 'news'. 

Can you please add some more justification/analysis/credability to your bullishness in the future. 


From my perspective, I find it _extremely _unusual that ROY has been sold off after the recent Warriedar Discovery (40% ROY, 60% GBG) with the first drill holes of the program providing:

Hole SNC 002 60 metres @ 62.6% Fe from 59 metres
Hole SNC 005 27 metres @ 63.1% Fe from 55 metres
Hole SNC 008 22 metres @ 63.9% Fe from 44 metres

It is interesting that ROY, with confirmed hematite at large widths gets sold down, when FDL have a 'targetted' tonnage and goes balistic.

At the same time there is more upside with assay results pending from the Gap and Lister Prospects.....

Doesn't take much to add some facts to the ramps. 

Cheers,
kennas


----------



## greggy (15 December 2007)

*Re: unjustly and unfairly being sold down*



sandybeachs said:


> unjustly and unfairly being sold down, really seems as though the sellers don't have the balls to hold for further news. easier for them too sell and push the price lower, some of the sellers may be from the recent entitlement issue.
> 
> if things fall into place with Iron Ore & Uranium assets the next 12 months will see plenty of upside.
> 
> ...



Sandybeachs,

"Although very disappointing seeing it being sold down, no question the buyers will return when the positive news starts flowing". This could be said of any stock.

"Without doubt one of the best up and coming Junior companys on the ASX". 
With so many other junior companies close to production, what makes this company so special in your eyes? 
IMO this unsubstantiated post seems purely a ramping exercise.
I'm increasingly concerned about the increasing number of ramping exercises. I'm glad that the "mods" are on the ball.  
DYOR


----------



## sandybeachs (15 December 2007)

*Re: unjustly and unfairly being sold down*



greggy said:


> Sandybeachs,
> 
> "Although very disappointing seeing it being sold down, no question the buyers will return when the positive news starts flowing". This could be said of any stock.
> 
> ...




we'll see what happens in the 1st half of 2008..

keep this post and if i'm wrong then you can call me wrong..

Warriedar Joint Venture Project 

i'd be expecting further good drilling results (Lister & Gap)

having said that, Warriedar is just a good starting platform for Royal

Royal will move forward with it's Pilbra assets (Railroad & Prairie Downs projects) 

http://www.royalresources.com.au/project_details.asp?id=37

also with the following Iron Ore assets:

Plateau Ironstone Project 

http://www.royalresources.com.au/project_details.asp?id=32

Tallering Project 

http://www.royalresources.com.au/project_details.asp?id=33

as well as it's Uranium assets, which we know they are currently drilling Egnar Uranium Project 

http://www.royalresources.com.au/project_details.asp?id=35


----------



## sandybeachs (15 December 2007)

*Railway project*

one of the reasons why i think this company have potential..)

see map below Railway Project (Pilbra) situated around a few major players Rio, FMG, Hancock Prospecting . we should see developments 1st quarter 2008.

http://www.royalresources.com.au/documents/7March2007NewmanIronClaimSuccessfulBallot.pdf


----------



## sandybeachs (16 December 2007)

*Re: unjustly and unfairly being sold down*

looking at the assets below and considering Royals approx $35mm market cap. one might say potentialy has plenty of upside if exploration hits the target.

especially given the map provided yesterday of Railway Project (Iron Ore) Pilbra, nice having neighours such as Rio Tinto, FMG & Hancock Prospecting. i wonder if Railway comes up trumps whether one of the previous companys consider a Joint Venture..


IRON ORE

Pilbara Iron Ore Projects 
[Pilbara, Western Australia] 

Warriedar Joint Venture Project 
[Midwest, Western Australia] 

Plateau Ironstone Project 
[Midwest, Western Australia] 

Tallering Project 
[Midwest, Western Australia] 

URANIUM

Egnar Uranium Project 
[Colorado, USA] 

Wray Mesa Uranium Project 
[Colorado, Utah, USA] 

La Sal Project 
[Colorado & Utah, USA] 

Thirtynine Mile Volcanic Field 
[Colorado, USA]


----------



## greggy (17 December 2007)

*Re: unjustly and unfairly being sold down*



sandybeachs said:


> we'll see what happens in the 1st half of 2008..
> 
> keep this post and if i'm wrong then you can call me wrong..
> 
> ...



Sandybeachs,

"Without doubt one of the best up and coming Junior companys on the ASX" you say. Big statement here, but just providing little more than a rushed list of projects just doesn't stack up.  There are a number of promising junior companies out there who already have more advanced projects.


----------



## sandybeachs (19 December 2007)

*Re: unjustly and unfairly being sold down*

hi greggy

i think i provided sufficent links and maps for people to make an informed decision about Royal.

many people believe Royal have excellent assets and management.

IMO it's only a matter of being patient and investors will be rewarded.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 December 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Greggy,

I reckon ROY is one of the most undervalued Fe juniors based on the fact that they will get a JORC at their Warriedar GBG JV and that this DSO ore will be used  by GBG.


*
Mkt Structure*
100m shares +40m 20c options

Cash = $10m + $8m from 20c opies (if exercised) = $18m

*Mkt Cap un-diluted @ 30c = $30m with $10m cash, so EV = $20m* 

*Mkt Cap fully-dilluted @ 30c = $42m with $18m cash so EV = $24M*

It has a few Iron Ore projects,

*Warriedar* which is near GBG's Kara and thus GBG farmed in for a 60% interest, 

Intial drill results, with more to come anyime now
Hole SNC 002 *60 metres @ 62.6% Fe *from 59 metres
Hole SNC 005 *27 metres @ 63.1% Fe *from 55 metres
Hole SNC 008 *22 metres @ 63.9% Fe *from 44 metres

Those are some very very meaty hits and there is no infrastructure issues as the JV will just use GBG's stuff


*Plateau* project which they drilled and had multiple 5m hits of 56%Fe ore at surface

*Tallering* is a prospective project that is adjacent to Mount Gibsons Tallering project

*Pilbara* The company also has a few good Pilbara Iron Ore projects surrounded by RIO/FMG/BHP-Hamersley

*US Uranium*The company also has a very large US Uranium focus similar (though far less advanced) to BLR


Its interesting to note that the Russian Nickel giant Norisk Nickel owns 2% of the shares


----------



## sandybeachs (28 December 2007)

*Royal hunting for elephants*

from recent Open Briefing

""This is where the elephants often hide.""

Chairman Phil Crabb
As I have mentioned, this is managed by Gindalbie and they have indicated to us that the next round of drilling will commence early in the 2008. Some of the holes for the next program have been approved, however additional holes will be
required and the regulatory approval for these is now being sought. So the upshot of this is that there are logistical issues and although it would be expedient to be able to continue drilling there are these other matters that we need to co-ordinate.
The next phase of drilling will be to fill the gaps of the present drilling, bring the line spacing down to 100 metres and start looking further along strike under areas of cover. This is where the elephants often hide.


----------



## pan (28 December 2007)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Thanks sandy but when is this announcement due that you have been talking about? I thought it was meant to be out before christmas.


----------



## sandybeachs (11 January 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



pan said:


> Thanks sandy but when is this announcement due that you have been talking about? I thought it was meant to be out before christmas.




very very long delays with getting Lab assay results, every man and his dog wants their results yesterday.

it can be frustrating but those with patiences will be rewarded.

i've got a feeling plenty will happen this year all of it being good, especially when they've appointed a managing director.


----------



## Go Nuke (23 January 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Gee YT...you must think this is an absolute BARGAN right now!!!

I do..but no money to put where my mouth is

One of the only companies on my watchlist to end down!!!


----------



## gilbertw (25 January 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Yes Go Nuke, I agree.

Very weak demand at the moment however. This doesn't seem to have bounced back after the ASX rebound... people chasing less risk I think, but if you buy at 21 cents how much risk is that? Its already 40% down on a month ago... The question is where will it be in 12 months? I don't think 21 cents, ROY has more potential than that.


----------



## Surly (25 January 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Greggy,
> 
> I reckon ROY is one of the most undervalued Fe juniors based on the fact that they will get a JORC at their Warriedar GBG JV and that this DSO ore will be used  by GBG.
> 
> ...




YT,

If the above facts haven't changed, with a market cap presently at 18m it is being valued at its cash value only??

cheers
Surly


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 January 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Greggy,
> 
> I reckon ROY is one of the most undervalued Fe juniors based on the fact that they will get a JORC at their Warriedar GBG JV and that this DSO ore will be used  by GBG.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (30 January 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER;250817
At shine  per the map I have potential 450m length by a 100m width said:
			
		

> 65Mt's@60%Fe+[/B]



YT, it looks a little deeper than 30m to me, mineralisation starts from close to surface and goes to 120m, and open...I might be reading this cross section incorrectly. And the strike looks to be about 600m to me. Where'd you get an S.G of 4.5 from?

Ugly chart. MC will be less than cash on hand soon. With potentially 65Mt + haematite?


----------



## Sean K (1 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Holy Toledo Batman, Any bottom fishers out there? Check the last few posts with details on their tenaments and drill results, to this chart.....

(not holding, but thinking about dirtying the fingers)


----------



## crombo97 (1 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Yeah Kennas ive been watching this one close lately.
Ive been buying the heads and oppies on the recent soft prices.
I believe at this price its great buying IMO.


----------



## Synergy (1 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I think if it can push up above 22.5c I'll look to get in. If it goes below .185 I don't think I'll be buying in the near future. That's my dodgy effort at some technical analysis.


----------



## Go Nuke (1 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Yeah I cant believe how low these are going too

Being a bullish man on Uranium I think they have great potential in that area in the future year or so.....but of course not only that but the Iron Ore.

I dont get it really... but as per usual Im already sitting on a loss with ROY and no cash to average down so Im just keen to hold longer term

This has to be ready to reverse soon wouldn't you think???


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Well we knew it was cheap

And we've watched it get even cheaper of late

So its about time someone realised it was a good takeover target,

Also the proposed Uranium spin off should at a few cents of value depending on the exact in specie distribution ratio

(p.s. this is from another forum, I must give credit to another poster who found this article)


From mergermarket

Royal Resources, the listed Australian metals explorer, would seriously evaluate takeover approaches from potential bidders in May or June, said a company source.He said that while the company has actively spoken to some players in China, potential bidders could also include players such as Gindalbie Metals and Sinosteel. Royal would appeal to downstream players located in China and Japan that have steel mills, he explained. The company intends to participate in the ongoing industry consolidation, he continued. *He said that the company owns 40% equity in the Warriedar Project and it would alone have a valuation of AUD 100m (USD 90m)*. Besides this, the company is also in the process of building the value of its other iron ore assets, he continued. The company has a 100% interest in eight tenements in the Pilbara region and has secured necessary approvals to drill at its tenements, he said. He mentioned that the management, *Board and associates hold approximately 25% equity in the company*. The company plans to drill at its projects in February and March, evaluate assay results by May and *assess takeover approaches in May or June*. Patersons are the company's corporate advisors. 


*In the meantime, the company is also likely to spin off its uranium assets in an IPO* and list on either the ASX or TSX, he said. The company is actively looking to acquire uranium tenements in Colorado and Utah, he added. *The IPO would see Royal shareholders receive an in-specie distribution and settling down with equity in the new company of 30%-40%,* he said. The IPO size is likely to be in the range of USD 15m-20m and the company is looking to draw a US company as a cornerstone investor who would be interested in acquiring 25%-30% equity in the new company at the IPO stage, he said. The prospectus for the proposed IPO and a shareholders approval to proceed
with the IPO should be complete in six months time, he continued. Royal Resources has an approximate market cap of AUD 16.3m (USD 15m). by Surabhi Choudhary in Singapore


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Well given the article which points to the spin off and in specie distribution of the company's Uranium division followed by the takeover/sale of the rest of the company I have updated my research to include new info

ROY​
*
Mkt Structure*
100m shares +40m 20c options

Cash = $10m + $8m from 20c opies (if exercised) = $18m

*Mkt Cap un-diluted @ 20c = $20m with $10m cash, so EV = $10m* 

*Mkt Cap fully-dilluted @ 30c = $28m with $18m cash so EV = $10M*

So basically the EV of $10m means that you are paying $10m for the following

*Warriedar* which is near GBG's Kara and thus GBG farmed in for a 60% interest, 

Hole SNC 002 *60 metres @ 62.6% Fe *from 59 metres
Hole SNC 005 *27 metres @ 63.1% Fe *from 55 metres
Hole SNC 008 *22 metres @ 63.9% Fe *from 44 metres

Additionally, they had further success at the Gap and Lister prospects,

Gap Prospect: GPC004 with 7 metres @ 57.3% Fe from 9 metres.
Lister Prospect: LRC002 with 6 metres @ 60.1% Fe from 38 metres and 19 metres @ 60.1% Fe from 52 metres.


Regardless of whatever figures I put forward, a company source (as quoted in the article) has estimated ROY's share to potentially be worth $100m

We are currently trading at 10% of this value
*
So cash of $10m + 10% EV of potential value of Warriedar to ROY ie $10 = $20m or current mkt cap*

THAT MEANS THE FOLLOWING PROJECTS ARE BEING GIVEN 0 VALUE

*Plateau* project which they drilled and had multiple 5m hits of 56%Fe ore at surface

*Tallering* is a prospective project that is adjacent to Mount Gibsons Tallering project

*Pilbara* The company also has a few good Pilbara Iron Ore projects surrounded by RIO/FMG/BHP-Hamersley


*US Uranium*The company also has a very large US Uranium focus similar (though far less advanced) to BLR

Now the article quotes a company source stating that these Uranium projects will be IPO'd off into a new entity with ROY shareholders recieving an in-specie distribution of free shares.

_The IPO would see Royal shareholders receive an in-specie distribution and settling down with equity in the new company of 30%-40%, he said. _

_The IPO size is likely to be in the range of USD 15m-20m_

So I'd assume they will look to raise between 75m shares at 20c 100m shares at 20c, if we assume 100m at 20c ie $20m for simplicity and assuming ROY opts for the lower 305 holding to distribute the company would issue around 40m free shares = an inspecie distribution of 1 share for every 2.5 held and because they are 20c shares we could assume a value of say 8c per each in-specie

These are all very rough figure but as you can see ROY does offer alot of upside as I have always felt, moreover this article alludes to exactly what I believed, namely that should ROY not be appropriately value it will get taken over and the most likely candidate IMO would be its JV partner GBG

Thoughts?


----------



## zt3000 (6 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Thoughts?




YT,

nice research yet again. The problem with all of this, is IMO mkt uncertainty. Pre-Subprime many would have jumped on this without a flash. 

The Uranium spin off is probably not as attractive as it was a year ago and thus i dont beleive it a big factor for the investor/speculator. 

In regards to GBG, not sure they would try to aquire ROY after SDL. But then again who knows what the ____ is going on at the moment ahaha. We may get a chinese backer and then who knows. Maybe if the BHP RIO deal falls through we may get BHP aquiring some of these smaller exploration companies.

Only time will tell


----------



## Riles (6 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Regardless of whatever figures I put forward, a company source (as quoted in the article) has estimated ROY's share to potentially be worth $100m





I read the quote in the article differently:

"He said that the company owns 40% equity in the Warriedar Project and _it_ would alone have a valuation of AUD 100m."

To me that means the whole Warriedar project valued at $100m and so ROY's share to be 40% of that - $40m.

A moot point but worth clarifying.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Hi Riles,

I read the quote again and I still think that the words _*it alone*_ refer to ROY's 40% interest,

But even if we assume what you have, $40m = 40c for Warriedar alone,

Either way alot of upside for this Iron Ore player

One a side note it has held up surprisingly well given the sell off today


----------



## Go Nuke (7 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I have absolutley no idea what you guys are talking about really.

I didn't even see any announcement

Is this the reason ROY has been crashing and burning? Becasue they are going to spin off their Uranium and possibly allow a takeover in the future?

I would imagine that once they have drilled out some of their iron ore targets that the company would get a slight re-rating and a takeover would cost more...which i can then see the upside of.

All I want to know is, if I bought in to ROY at an average price of say 40c.....is all this business going to benefit me..or am I going to lose out

I have NFI


----------



## j4mesa (8 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

surprisingly they are down today on an up-market today...
also they have a positive announcement on the uranium foundings.......

market is just strange...
on the technical point of view, there is only a little downside risk as the all time low is 15.5 c .....hmmmm from the buyer and seller stacks up , this share seems to be alright...


----------



## blues (8 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Did anyone actually understand the announcement from the company today about Egnar drilling results? I have read it and re-read it but still not any wiser if it is positive or not. 

Cheers.


----------



## Sean K (8 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



blues said:


> Did anyone actually understand the announcement from the company today about Egnar drilling results? I have read it and re-read it but still not any wiser if it is positive or not.
> 
> Cheers.



LOL, I was thinking the same thing. I read it to mean that they are pleased to announce that they are waiting for some results........


----------



## Go Nuke (8 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Well I wasn't that impressed with it and i think the market wasn't based on this bit (even if its early days)  

"_Four of the six holes intersected the favourable Upper,Middle, and lower rim massive sandstone depositional units with two of the holes recording anomalous though *sub ecomomic* uranium mineralisation."_

But like I said, its early days yet.
Looks to be some good buyers hpoeing to get in sub 0.19c


----------



## Georgeb (11 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

What is the next support level on this stock? 

Why has it dropped so much in the past few weeks?

Any comments would be appreciated......


----------



## j4mesa (11 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I guess we will see 16.5 cents maybe for the bottom....or even 15.5.
Though I do not expect them to drop that much.....

They should made some sort of good announcement to make them stay in this kind of market....

I guess 15 is a stop loss limit.


----------



## gilbertw (11 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I think ROY is at or near bottom. Negativity is more market sentiment than stock specific, I cant see anything this coy has done to deserve 40% drop in 3 weeks. It will rebound IRON ORE... if it goes lower, take it as a buying opportunity. The management of ROY are not selling USA assets. If it drops to 16 i will buy up but I don't think it will go that low unless DJIA throws another wobbly in the near future... but then that will effect all stocks wont it?


----------



## prawn_86 (11 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

gilbert,

why would it be a buying opportunity?

and i'll think you'll find that management very rarely sell, or at least big parcels, in any stock.

Some analysis would be apprciated.

prawn


----------



## wipz (20 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

WTF?
Just stumbled by this stock by chance....
Excellent IO drilling results at Warriedar.
Excellent locations.
....... and trading at market cap of 15million!??!?!
Is there something im missing?


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Potential bottom. 30 cents will be some serious resistance, but I'm tempted here. The funnies have been posted previously. Significant intersections of 60+% fe, along a significant strike can't be ignored for too much longer. Unless there's something up behind the scenes we're not privy too.


----------



## Synergy (25 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I'm happy enough calling it the bottom on todays action. Making a little run past 20c. Almost nothing in the way of 30c at the moment. A close around 0.22 would be pretty encouraging. I decided to top up what was a very small holding.


----------



## Go Nuke (25 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Yeah I too have been watching ROY the last week or so and agree that things are looking up for their share price.

I too am tempted to find some money from somewhere to top up also....or is that average down...:bonk:


----------



## dj_420 (26 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Got into ROY today after some more research. I have dug up some info on their other tenements and identified some interesting facts.

BHP has recently released some great results at the Silver Knight area, including 105 metres at 61.5% fe and 129 metres at 59.6% fe. This area of drilling is approx 200 metres from the ROY tenement right in between majors.

The other ROY tenement is also in between AQA, BHP, Hammersley, Hancock and FMG.

I am starting to really like how these tenements are shaping up, drilling program expected to be cleared for these tenements by March. I would like to see some nice extensions from the BHP drilling onto ROY tenements. Note that these tenements are 100% owned. The Marillana, Railway and Perishing tenements are expected to be drilled first, then following up on Prairie Downs, however I think with some field reconnaissance they may find some nice drill targets on the tenement adjoining BHP.

The ones documented in this post are the Prairie Downs projects. I will post further research on other tenements of ROY when I have grabbed the maps.

From here it really seems like ROY are comparable to UMC or TLM with such high quality tenements in between majors at every turn.

I think technically and fundamentally this stock was sold off way to much. ROY have some great JV with GBG and many 100% owned tenements that will provide basis for drilling programs this year.

Technically seems to have found a bottom, market depth is looking much more favourable now.


----------



## dj_420 (26 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Here is there other tenement for ROY, the Railway prospect. Looks pretty good again, surrounded by majors. The only trouble I am having is locating some drill results for neighbouring companies. FMG/RIO/BHP do not like to actually release drill results with the tenement identification attached!!!

If anyone can dig up some results on neighbouring tenements in this area would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dj_420 (26 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Kennas I think this has just been oversold. Chartwise it is very choppy, doesnt trend very well or stay in trends too nicely. BUT, uptrend broke during correction, trended sideways action for a bit and then a fairly well defined down trend.

Recent days action has seen 21 day SMA cross, the MACD cross and the stochastics pointing to oversold. Looks to me to have broken downtrend, needs to stay above 20 cents to confirm. Build new base and attack resistance levels at 30 cents and then 35 and 45, see how this one goes. Does look choppy in trade due to thin volumes.


----------



## Bushman (27 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I agree with you DJ - to me it is the most oversold of the juniors. Many stale bulls had to fall on their swords though before the down trend was to be broken. IMO it has stabilised and formed a bottom in the 17 to 19 c channel; so I have jumped in today now that it has broken out into the 20's. Goodish volume so a good time to return. Not too much downside either. 

GBG JV looks good with excellent Fe hots at depth. Pilbara tenements are in the right spot and drilling is starting on these so if there is any extensions of ore mineralisation into ROY tenements, watch out sp. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Sean K (27 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



dj_420 said:


> Got into ROY today after some more research. I have dug up some info on their other tenements and identified some interesting facts.



DJ, thanks for the maps and charts mate, much appreciated. They certainly have some fertile ground by nearology and the rock chip samples. Hopefully there's some more underneath! Looks like a clear bottom and the last few days have been great. Volume has crept up, and nice finish this afternoon.


----------



## Sean K (27 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



dj_420 said:


> BHP has recently released some great results at the Silver Knight area, including 105 metres at 61.5% fe and 129 metres at 59.6% fe. This area of drilling is approx 200 metres from the ROY tenement right in between majors.



DJ, How close is GIR's tenament and does the strike run into ROY? I'm trying to find a decent map at the moment. It looks like it MUST by your map above. 

GIR ann today:



> *THICK ZONES OF IRON ORE INTERSECTED FROM SURFACE AT
> 100% OWNED WESTERN CREEK PROJECT*
> 
> • Thick near-surface intersections of direct shipping ("DSO") Marra Mamba iron ore mineralisation from initial drilling of Giralia's 100% owned Western Creek project, testing direct extensions to BHP's Silver Knight iron ore deposit (10 kilometres west of Newman).
> ...



This might be significant for ROY also...


----------



## Sean K (27 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



kennas said:


> DJ, How close is GIR's tenament and does the strike run into ROY? I'm trying to find a decent map at the moment. It looks like it MUST by your map above.



Doesn't look the same on this map. There's just a small gap between GIR and BHP, which I assume is ROYs. Not much distance between them for some potential tonnage. Good nearology though.

This is from GIRs last presentation on the BHP drilling:



> Direct extensions to BHP'sSilver Knight iron ore deposit identified, with outcropping high-grade MarraMamba iron ore mineralisation exposed on Giralia'sground, grades to 63.5% Fe.
> 
> Reports on adjoining BHP operated mining lease (recently released to open file) include drill intersections of 129 metres @ 59.6% Fe, and 108 metres @61.5% Fe close (less than 200 metres) north of the boundary of Giralia's tenement.



So, lets hope those extensions go a little bit further north. Surely this will be part of their drilling to begin in March?


----------



## dj_420 (27 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



kennas said:


> Doesn't look the same on this map. There's just a small gap between GIR and BHP, which I assume is ROYs. Not much distance between them for some potential tonnage. Good nearology though.
> 
> This is from GIRs last presentation on the BHP drilling:
> 
> ...




Hey Kennas, remember ROY has that little sqaure tenement to the left of GIR tenement. South east of the BHP Silver Knight deposit found.

If you look at my map it shows they have tenements above GIR and next to them. BHP resource actually looks like it gets deeper as it progresses east, which is where ROY little sqaure tenement comes into play!


----------



## Sean K (28 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



dj_420 said:


> Hey Kennas, remember ROY has that little sqaure tenement to the left of GIR tenement. South east of the BHP Silver Knight deposit found.
> 
> If you look at my map it shows they have tenements above GIR and next to them. BHP resource actually looks like it gets deeper as it progresses east, which is where ROY little sqaure tenement comes into play!



Yep, but looks to be a small area. Crystal ball is telling me possible BHP/GIR/ROY JV. SHould we propose it? 

More great results from GIR this am.



> • Assays for a further 7 holes just received from initial drilling of Giralia's 100% owned Western Creek project (10 kilometres west of Newman) show more thick near-surface intersections of direct shipping ("DSO") Marra Mamba iron ore. New results include:
> 
> 50 metres @ 60.4% Fe from surface,
> 42 metres @ 60.2% Fe from surface,
> ...


----------



## Sean K (28 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Here's a map with the tenaments a little clearer. ROY really only have a minimum claim there, but they have one. Should find some iron there you'd imagine with the BHP and GIR drilling intersecting high grade fe all over the shop. Need to see GIR drill results for details.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

So thats whats causing the re-newed interest in ROY, them GIRilia results

Interesting, thanks DJ and Kennas, will be interesting to see what eventuates


----------



## Nicks (28 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Yep i've jumped in with a small holding on both. With the increases in iron ore prices these seem like good small caps to get in with.


----------



## blues (28 February 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I have just had a chat with the Exploration Manager of Royal Resources and looks like all is on track for drilling to commence in March. He is heading upto the Pilbara early next week to get the last paperwork and approvals completed. They will have a drill rig available in the next fortnight and plan to drill the Railway prospect first followed by Marillana and then Prairie Downs. Also said they are very excited about their JV with Gindalbie and especially the Shine prospect. There are plans at present to do more work there in the next few months. All up in the next few months there will be alot of things happening which hopefully will get the share price moving.

Cheers


----------



## blehgg (4 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Anyone know if the recent ROY drop due to the drop in the US? Or is there something I should be more concerned about?


----------



## Sean K (4 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



blehgg said:


> Anyone know if the recent ROY drop due to the drop in the US? Or is there something I should be more concerned about?



 Part US I think, most stocks have come off I feel. May be a little consolidation after the strong bounce up. Or, maybe we should be concerned....I can't see why though at the moment. I don't think there's any results pending and they are just about to start a drilling program. Unless the rigs have fallen through. If anything it's the time for speculative buying with the expectation of good drill results coming in the weeks and months ahead. Note speculative, poor results and she'll be smashed. Actually, the good results from the GBG drilling smashed it, so who knows???


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

There was also some corporate activity with a guy named Peter Schubert (rep for Schubert family) they look like they've been buying ROY for some time now, hold 5.5m at avg price of 20c I think


----------



## blehgg (4 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Yea noticed that too, why did the report take so long??

down to .210 now... bit of pain since I bought in at .230.... hopefully blows over, and some stronger support

I'm a bit pessimistic that a positive announcement, in this current climate, would help it out....


----------



## Sean K (5 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

GBG drilling at Warrieder is due to begin this month. Not sure if they're going to drill all three target or concentrate on what seemed to be the most prospective which was Shine. They hadn't secured a drill rig as at their last relevant ann, but you'd hope they would have by now. Surely a few more 60m hits of 60% + fe will bring a positive light back onto them. 

You expect them to put a few holes in the BIF around Hippo and close the GBG's major projects in Karara and Blue Hills. Looks to be the possibility of Blue Hills just extending into ROYs tenaments and adding significant tonnage. Makes me wonder whether GBG will take ROY in the future if the grades and widths continue down there. 

Chart wise, long term support around 16-17 and obvious resistance at 25 ish cents holding it up.


----------



## blehgg (10 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00821258

Half yearly accounts for ROY....

My feelings towards it are mixed, but what do I know...... 

The projects look promising but limited... alot of sales... 

Does someone wanna interpret?


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I think one of the uncertainties the market may have with ROY and in particular the Warriedar JV with GBG is that the state government is restricting the development of the states BIF ranges, and this may apply to the Karara and Mungada Ranges. However, I'm not sure what the Warriedar BIF is classed as. I've sent an email to the company asking about it, and if I don't get a response will give them a call. 

Having said that GBG seem to think that their BIFs will eventually get the nod.

2 Dec GBG ann:



> *MUNGADA HEMATITE PROJECT TAKES KEY STEP IN ENVIRONMENTAL APPROVALS PROCESS*
> 
> ...........Mr Kaeding (GBG PR dude) said the recent Government Strategic Review of the Banded Iron Formation Ranges had indicated that up to 30% of the total number of ranges should be reserved. The review also recognised that development planning and environmental assessment of the Karara/Mungada/Blue Hills range system was well advanced, and the creation of a national park or Class A nature reserve was inappropriate at this stage.
> 
> “Mungada is one of the 28 banded iron formation ridges identified in the Strategic Review and Gindalbie has provided extensive environmental and biodiversity information on its Mungada project area.” he said.


----------



## Go Nuke (18 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Well great news today that all the clearances have been approved and that drilling can start on ROY's iron ore prospects soon. (Start of April)

I must say that obviously you would think that they should get some good hits out of the Prairie Downs projects being so close to Grialia's Silver Knight prospect, but to me it looks like a very small piece of land!

Is it even that useful if they do find anything?
Would Giralia offer to buy that land? Or go into a JV over it?

Sorry if those questions sound a bit silly, but I have no idea

Going off ROY'S map it looks like a no brainer that they will have some good hits with Iron Ridge and Homestead.

The Mindy Prospect covers more area so i hope they find something there with their drilling. On one of their maps it shows Mindy prospect encompasing a large Iron Formation.

Guess time will tell


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



Go Nuke said:


> Well great news today that all the clearances have been approved and that drilling can start on ROY's iron ore prospects soon. (Start of April)
> 
> I must say that obviously you would think that they should get some good hits out of the Prairie Downs projects being so close to Grialia's Silver Knight prospect, but to me it looks like a very small piece of land!
> 
> ...



Seems a high % chance that they'll find some iron in there GN, but as you say, smallish area compared to the GIR and BHP strike. Perhaps it extends to the north? More doubtful. I'm not sure why they're not putting a hole into the small package to the south, that looks like it's gotta have a decent fe content too. As far as development and value to ROY, you'd expect whoever starts mining that area to farm into ROYs tenament for a % of the returns and ROY goes free carried to development or something like that. Or, maybe ROY makes a takeover bid for GIR and BHP?  LOL. Tried to past in the map here but can't make the file small enough.


----------



## blehgg (27 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

some very nice support for ROY this morning 

Finally ~ back to where I started lol 

is there an announcement round the corner?


----------



## j4mesa (27 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Yes, I realised the same thing as well...
It is now up to 25 cents mark....
dough.....my stop profit triggerred at 21.5 price..
guess it is better not to be greedy.....


----------



## Bullion (27 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Peaked at 29c!~!!! what's going on? 

Odd as it came out of nowhere, not even a slight increase in vol in the last few days. Something leaked?


----------



## blehgg (27 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

It's not completely out of no where.

Announcements last week on drilling commencements ~ starting in April.

Seeing its the end of the month... but still yea I reckon something leaked 

Top riser for today - http://markets.theage.com.au/apps/mkt/movers.ac


----------



## agro (27 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

as a holder of GBG naturally i want to get my hands on its partner ROY..

has done outstanding today and one can speculate anything from possible merger with GBG (or even BHP) to the the chinese buying up


----------



## Sean K (27 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I am very happy with the rise, but on no news it could just as easily pull back again. Already come off quite a bit for whatever reason. I suspect it's due to the imminent drilling program, but they haven't put a hole in the ground yet I assume so it can't be because of insider results knowledge. As far as takeovers and such, IMO a long way before that's on the cards. They need some really good drill results for that to be a factor IMO. Whatever the case, perhaps 17 ish was a bottom.


----------



## Go Nuke (27 March 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I reckon Kennas with strong resistance at 30c and the 200 MA at the same level its going to take a bit more than an announcement to say they have started drilling to push the share price too much higher.

I could easily be wrong too

An ann like that doesn't add any value to a stock now does it.

But as Agro said, GBG has a had a couple of good days too...so who knows.

(Well someone probably does...but not us)

Soldier on ROY!!  :sword:


----------



## Sean K (3 April 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



Go Nuke said:


> I reckon Kennas with strong resistance at 30c and the 200 MA at the same level its going to take a bit more than an announcement to say they have started drilling to push the share price too much higher.



While there will be plenty at 30, looks like 25 is firming up as a wall. 

I assume they will ann the commencement of the drilling program due to start in April, which may provide some interest, but a little while before any hard results are in. Patience game at the moment I think. 

New CEO sounds like a good catch.



> APPOINTMENT OF CHIEF EXECUTIVE OFFICER
> 
> The Directors of Royal Resources Limited (Royal) are pleased to announce the appointment of Mr Marcus Flis to the position of Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of the Company, effective from 31 March 2008.
> 
> ...



Sounds like he's kicked a rock or two.


----------



## blues (15 April 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I emailed the company Friday about the drilling as they said it was to begin early April. Their response was "I can confirm a drill program in the Pilbara for Royal Resources has recently commenced in line with Royal's proposed drilling schedule mentioned in the ASX Release, Pilbara Iron Ore Exploration Progress, announced on the 18 March 2008."

Interestingly this hasnt been released to the market. You would have thought in the current environment news like this would be released.

Cheers.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 April 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



blues said:


> I emailed the company Friday about the drilling as they said it was to begin early April. Their response was "I can confirm a drill program in the Pilbara for Royal Resources has recently commenced in line with Royal's proposed drilling schedule mentioned in the ASX Release, Pilbara Iron Ore Exploration Progress, announced on the 18 March 2008."
> 
> Interestingly this hasnt been released to the market. You would have thought in the current environment news like this would be released.
> 
> Cheers.




From memory they didn't really tell us whne MidWest GBG drilling began, nor did they keep us informed

Anyway if they hit paydirt thats all I care about


----------



## Go Nuke (30 April 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Wow nice finish by ROY today.

Now it would be nice to see if it can saty above 25c.

As stated earlier, drilling about to start in May should be the start of some good forthcoming news.

It's pretty much a given that the Iron Ridge Prospect is going to have some great hits!
But I would have thought that might be factored into the sp already.

Some great prospects coming up for ROY


----------



## blehgg (2 May 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Slow and steady climbs by ROY - with some nice reports speculated in May 

nice early action today "up 5%" ~ So glad I held on and topped up on the lows


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



kennas said:


> While there will be plenty at 30, looks like 25 is firming up as a wall.



Three month ascending triangle with the top at 25 may be about to be broken. Some may count Fridays close as a breakthrough, but IMO needs a follow through day due to the resistance build up here. Looks preety positive though. I ´m certainly looking at a few more on a break through this resistance. As said there will be more resistance at 30, and a target from a break from that ascending triangle _could_ be around 33. Problem is the ascending triangle ´s not part of an overall upward move. 

I wonder if the company has a PR officer? Why not announce the _precise_ drilling program and when it had started with likely finish dates etc? Disappointing in that regard for me.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 May 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I think alot of it is due to 2 factors

1. The Iron Ore secotr is heating up again and this is putting the spot light on Fe plays, also GBG was amazing last week along with others and considering ROY is GBG's JV partner thats probably drawing attn

2. Drill results are expected soon


----------



## Sean K (6 May 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I see there`s an ann out by GBG on the JV. 

Unfortunately haven`t got time to really look at the numbers and what it means to ROY, but it must be the reason for the recent recovery from the poo house. If I had have been around a computer I probably would have topped up on this break, but I`m on the road. 

Damn it!!!  This trip is costing me a fortune in possibilities!!!


----------



## blehgg (6 May 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Any ideas on how the drill results will effect the pricing of ROY?

Up a very nice 13.56% today ~ Is the spike of SP mostly because of GBG?? 

mmmm tempted to release.... but greedy to hold till drill results ~


----------



## Sean K (13 May 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



blehgg said:


> Any ideas on how the drill results will effect the pricing of ROY?
> 
> Up a very nice 13.56% today ~ Is the spike of SP mostly because of GBG??
> 
> mmmm tempted to release.... but greedy to hold till drill results ~



Yes, was because of the GBG ann. Have a decent DSO target there which ROY gets a nice slice of. Haven`t done any numbers yet, too busy drinking cuba libres. 

In mid term uptrend now with some higher lows and highs happening since the 17 bottom. Would have liked 30 to hold as a base, but not to be. Would be nice to get some drilling updates soon, but I`m not confident that management know how to use a computer.


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



kennas said:


> In mid term uptrend now with some higher lows and highs happening since the 17 bottom. Would have liked 30 to hold as a base, but not to be.



Still looks to be making higher lows and highs, mid term. 30 forming up as resistance now, but a break through there would be very positive IMO. Seems to be a bit of a trend happening in the chart over the past 3 months. 

Market seems pretty bullish at the moment though. Seems spec money flowing back in. Not sure how much longer that can last....


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Very nice couple of days for ROY and all else been equal, you'd expect this little break to continue up. 30 was old resistance so breaking that was very positive, next stop 35 in all probability.


----------



## TheAbyss (28 May 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Roy still looking to gain more ground. Increased volume today and up 7.5%. 

Lot of news coming for Roy and trusting that you can carry my weight here Kennas.


----------



## agro (30 May 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

anyone know the reason for the recent surge in ROY's price..

would you attribute it to the solid performance of respected IO's?

even on a down day, buying seems to be well supported and the chart is pointed upwards


----------



## Sean K (3 June 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



kennas said:


> Very nice couple of days for ROY and all else been equal, you'd expect this little break to continue up. 30 was old resistance so breaking that was very positive, next stop 35 in all probability.



Hmm, well, maybe about 40 next stop. And with the crystal ball shined up, I see potential for this move turning into yet another pole and pennant with a break up target of 48 ish. Early call but has some potential to play out.


----------



## TheAbyss (4 June 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

What the? ROY announce a 20 mt DSO which they get 40% of and they go down 16%?

I am backing my judgement and adding.

Excerpt below. 

“The Shine Prospect has the capability of producing an outstanding resource *in excess of 20 million tonnes of high grade DSO*. When taken in the context of neighbouring properties, both ROY’s under the Joint Venture and GBG’s, the area has the potential of creating a substantial and profitable DSO iron ore business. It is anticipated that following the Phase 2 drilling a comprehensive programme of diamond drilling, metallurgical testing, and geotechnical  valuation will be undertaken in late 2008/early 2009 to assess the business opportunity” said Mr Flis.


----------



## Max_ob (4 June 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

yep . . .i've been watching for ages on this one and was kicking myself when it spiked. . . . 

so  i got in a tiny parcel at .335 which i thought would be the bottom and get a bounce. . . and it is bouncing a little but who knows what will happen by close. . ..


----------



## Go Nuke (4 June 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Hmmm well id say it was the bit about _Iron Ridge Prospect being delayed due to rig availability _ and the stopage of drilling at the Mindy Prspect due to rig failure that has caused the sp do get dumped.

The market rarely reacts well to bad news...of any sort.

Well thats my opinion anyway


----------



## richo78 (2 July 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

All a bit quiet here at the moment. I've been looking at the chart over the last few weeks (please correct me if i'm wrong just learning re charting). Lots of resistance at 32c with plenty of sellers about 10% of total stock. Hopefully a break thru this could push the price up to next resistance at 35c or a fall down to 27.5. Hopefully i'm reading it right any help appreciated. A big purchase this morn
Trades of ROY occurring on Wednesday, 2 July 2008
 Time 	     SSN 	  Price 	  Quantity 	 
 11:16 	138,534 	30 	       2,000 	 
 11:16 	138,533 	30 	       666,666 
 11:16 	138,532 	30 	       5,792 	 
 10:10 	24,842 	       30.5 	       899 	 
 10:10 	24,753 	       30.5 	      9,101


----------



## Bullion (2 July 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Big purchase, but also a big sell... Someone wanted to get out, but why at such a low price considering the level ROY has been trading at. Down to 25c....


----------



## richo78 (2 July 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Didn't see it dropping by so much down 18%  especially on no ann! Hopefully can get back up a bit by close otherwise next support is 18c. Also a big buy order at 18c 200,000 shares..


----------



## Go Nuke (2 July 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

It seems ROY is Royaly up the S^*$ today lol.

Actually there was an announcement yesterday, and Ive found that in the past whenever there is an ann reguarding their Uranium..the stock gets dropped hard.

This is exactly what happened last time on the 7th of May.

The stock dropped 18.67% in 2 days!

Mind you, they have mentioned iron ore in yesterdays ann.

I dunno why. perhaps people are expecting to hear about iron ore, not uranium
Personaly I love thier Uranium prospects.

_I continue to hold_


----------



## richo78 (2 July 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

I read the ann, didn't think it was bad though. Especially not to drop by so much. Making a bit of a late come back hopefully can get back up to near 30. A few more buying now:

19 buyers for 738,858 shares  	41 sellers with 943,497 shares.

I just dont understand y it would drop by so much. Any1 with thoughts or is it just 1 of those days?


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

ROY is sure to get a free ride on the GIR initial JORC for Western Creek.

It's probably not worth that much to them, but seems obvious that the area they hold between BHP and GIR will hold significant iron. GIR, or BHP, will farm into that section.


----------



## Go Nuke (23 July 2008)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

More great news for holders of ROY with a new Iron ore claim in the Hammerslys.

Would have posted the link but my Adobe reader is playing up and wont open it.

Looks great to me. Hopefully this will give the sp another little nudge upwards as this adds to ROY's iron ore prospects


----------



## Go Nuke (3 August 2009)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Look out...here comes Royal

Things are really taking shape with drilling to commencing in the N.T and about to start with Colorado Plateau JV Uranium –( Energy Fuels JV)

If some good results are found, it would explain why some might be loading up now.
Drill results from 2 different Uranium prospects makes for...welll a number of drill results.

I continue to hold ROY becasue I liked their IO prospects, but have always been in for the Uranium.

I f I were smart I probably should have averaged down, as I bought these at about .475c

Co have $2.4Mil in cash. Might be a good time for them to do a cap raising at the same time as nearing drill results?


----------



## pan (3 August 2009)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



Go Nuke said:


> Look out...here comes Royal
> 
> Things are really taking shape with drilling to commencing in the N.T and about to start with Colorado Plateau JV Uranium –( Energy Fuels JV)
> 
> ...




Yeah i got into around 40 cents as well. Iron ore is taking a while to get together hopefully they can speed things up would love to see it around 40 cents again.


----------



## mlross75 (8 October 2009)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

ROY has entered into a conditional MOU with Sin-Tang Development to form a joint venture to explore and develop the Razorback ridge project

Anyone still holding?

Any comments


----------



## spectrumchaser (10 October 2009)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Yes I've still got a few mlross75   they sure have zoomed up to 40cents
were trading at only 6c back in July.Rights issue appears to be a real "gift".

Source: News Bites Oct 8
Royal Resources Ltd advised a 1-for-1 pro-rata renounceable rights issue worth $10,132,828 before cost on October 8, 2009, which is expected to be fully underwritten by Paterson Securities.

The issue is of 101.3 million shares at 10c per share with 33.8 million free attaching options expired on October 31, 2011. If a new option is exercised between May 3, 2010 and May 31, 2010, the optionholder is entitled to receive a secondary option exercisable at 12c and expired on October 31, 2013.

Record date is October 21.

The company raised the funds to complete the acquisition of the Razorback project in South Australia as announced on September 16, and to undertake Razorback's geological mapping, geophysical surveying, surface sampling and resource definition drilling to achieve a JORC-compliant inferred resource in two years.


----------



## jancha (20 August 2010)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



spectrumchaser said:


> Yes I've still got a few mlross75   they sure have zoomed up to 40cents
> were trading at only 6c back in July.Rights issue appears to be a real "gift".
> 
> Source: News Bites Oct 8
> ...




This was the last post on Roy about 10mths ago.
Been looking at the charts on this with their buys & sells.
Interestingly they're having a steady rise over the last month from 18c to 30c as of today. Noted that larger buys are taken up as soon as the price falls down a bit.
Anyone still following this one as any idea as to why the continual rise over the last month or even from a chartists perspective would be appreciated?


----------



## jonojpsg (22 August 2010)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

Don't know anything jancha, but have been watching ROY for a while now.  IMO they are pretty lightly valued given the prospective 1B tonne resource at Razorback that they have 50% of plus the fact that they don't have to spend any money getting it to final DFS stage.

At $50m MC, if they end up with 500Mt share that's only 10c a tonne.  Seems light on even for magnetite.  Just my


----------



## jancha (23 August 2010)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



jonojpsg said:


> Don't know anything jancha, but have been watching ROY for a while now.  IMO they are pretty lightly valued given the prospective 1B tonne resource at Razorback that they have 50% of plus the fact that they don't have to spend any money getting it to final DFS stage.
> 
> At $50m MC, if they end up with 500Mt share that's only 10c a tonne.  Seems light on even for magnetite.  Just my




Jonopsg Might be enlightened a bit more with the current trading halt as to why the rise over the past month. Hoping for something positive.


----------



## jancha (25 August 2010)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*



jancha said:


> Jonopsg Might be enlightened a bit more with the current trading halt as to why the rise over the past month. Hoping for something positive.




Guess the announcement put a stop to the rise over the last month.
Down 20% on the announcement.


----------



## Ken (8 December 2010)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

thought id reopen the ROY discussion.

any thoughts on where ROY is at?

appears that the market cap is relatively cheap compared to peers.


----------



## matty77 (9 December 2010)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

saw a presentation on this stock a few weeks ago, have made a note to add to watch list, also need to review my notes over the coming weeks. I did note it as worth looking at.


----------



## jonojpsg (10 December 2010)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

After selling GIR stake they should have around $10m in cash, which is definitely handy to keep them going.  If they can drill out more of the range and up their inferred into the 500+MT area the SP should see a bit of appreciation. 

Was a pity the JV didn't work out though, as funding costs to BFS would have been a big bonus even for 50% of the project.


----------



## springhill (30 July 2012)

*Re: ROY - Royal Resources*

MC - $43m
SP - 13c
Shares - 335m
Options - 35m
Cash - $9.2m

*Iron Ore*
• 677Mt at 23.6% Fe Inferred Resources announced for Ironback Hill
• Razorback Ridge Deposit increased to 845.5 Million tonnes at 23.0% Fe, including an Indicated resource of   437.1 Million tonnes at 26.0% and Inferred Resources of 408.5 Million tonnes at 19.8% Fe
• Total resources within the Razorback Iron Project now 1.523 Billion tonnes at 23.3% Fe with the above breakdown
• Approximately 4,500m of drilling was completed at the Iron Peak Prospect, located east of Razorback Ridge
• Further resource upgrades anticipated for Ironback Hill and Razorback Ridge areas during early next quarter
• Razorback Iron Project legal issues with Hillam settled out of court in favour of Royal
• Exploration drilling completed on the Dragon’s Head Prospect, an area of thickened outcropping to subcropping magnetite rich rocks
• Remaining exploration tenements in the Pilbara sold to FMG for a consideration of $350,000 cash plus trailing royalties

*WESTERN AUSTRALIA GOLD*
• The sale of Royal’s residual 40% interest in the Warriedar Gold JV to Minjar Gold Pty Ltd has been completed for a consideration of $1 Million.

*Fields Find: Royal (100%)*
The bif magnetite targets within the project area are on hold until the development of the Oakajee Port is resolved.
A review of historic data identified four gold or base metals prospects that are untested or incompletely tested and warrant further work. Ground geophysical (EM) surveys were completed in two areas. At the historical Warriedar-Cu Prospect a conductor was identified that will be focus of a drilling campaign. Government drilling approval has been obtained for two areas and heritage surveys are scheduled for August.
Three new small prospecting licences (P59/1968-70) were granted during the quarter. They cover gaps around the Baron Rothschild gold mineralisation.

*URANIUM AUSTRALIA
**Waterhouse West EL24563, George Project EL24550 (George), and EL27354 (Amangal): Royal manages (60%)*
Government approvals have been obtained and field programs, including the followup of the mineralisation intersected at the Bowerbird Prospect in 2011 (BBRC002, up to 1870 ppm U3O8) are planned for the next quarter. At Waterhouse West and Amangal the drilling programs commenced in 2011 are planned to be completed.

*Ngalia EL24571: Royal manages (60%)*
A soil survey (ionic leach) was completed during the quarter which returned up to 182 ppb U over an average of 41 ppb U. Interpretation and follow up of these results, if required, will be undertaken in the next quarter. The survey was targeting the Waite Thrust below alluvium.

*Yatjalu EL27633, Gum Creek EL27634, Yatjalu West EL28700 & Djambdimba EL28701: Royal (100%)*
A soil survey (ionic leach) was completed during the quarter over the Yatjalu and Yatjalu West Licences. No significant U anomalies were detected (82 ppb U max.). Interpretation and follow up of these results, if required, will be undertaken during the next quarter.
Two new tenements, Naburula East (EL28986 - 241 km²) and Ngalia East (EL29067 – 38 km²) were granted during the quarter. The Naburula East area straddles the Ngalia Basin-Arunta Provence boundary. The Ngalia East tenement abuts the Ngalia tenement and covers a small interpreted buried Tertiary palaeochannel, similar to Yatjalu.

*CORPORATE*
On 16th April Royal announced the appointment of Mr Tony Heslop to the position of Company Secretary. Mr Frank DeMarte steps down from the position but remains a Non-Executive Director of the Company. Mr Heslop has an extensive background in accounting and treasury, having held positions with Hancock Prospecting Ltd., Woodside Energy Ltd., WAMMCO International, and PricewaterhouseCoopers.


----------



## System (16 December 2015)

*Re: MFE - Magnetite Mines*

On December 16th, 2015, Royal Resources Limited (ROY) changed its name and ASX code to Magnetite Mines Limited (MFE).


----------



## System (24 December 2015)

On December 24th, 2015, Magnetite Mines Limited changed its ASX code from MFE to MGT.


----------



## jonnycage (30 September 2020)

up and coming small cap miner,  recently hit the market for funds, keeping a close eye


----------



## tdkoel (10 December 2020)

Looking for any thoughts on MGT mining and what people think of its future potential?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 December 2020)

as opposed to haematite, companies mining  magnetite  Fe3O4 fell out of bed last mining bust. And there'll be another


----------



## over9k (24 January 2021)

Bumping this for its insanity. Anyone hold?


----------



## greggles (26 March 2021)

over9k said:


> Bumping this for its insanity. Anyone hold?




MGT has had a good 2021 so far. Increased interest in the company seems to have co-incided with the release of a comprehensive Investor Webinar Presentation on 16 March 2021. It's a very interesting read and makes a compelling case for the company's Razorback Iron Project and Muster Dam Iron Project in S.A. 

Bottom line: large resource, close to established infrastructure, conventional processing, low enterprise value/resource tonne.

Things are starting to firm up but there is a long way to go with mining not expected to commence until late 2024. Still, an interesting iron ore prospect nonetheless.


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2021)

greggles said:


> MGT has had a good 2021 so far. Increased interest in the company seems to have co-incided with the release of a comprehensive Investor Webinar Presentation on 16 March 2021. It's a very interesting read and makes a compelling case for the company's Razorback Iron Project and Muster Dam Iron Project in S.A.
> 
> Bottom line: large resource, close to established infrastructure, conventional processing, low enterprise value/resource tonne.
> 
> Things are starting to firm up but there is a long way to go with mining not expected to commence until late 2024. Still, an interesting iron ore prospect nonetheless.




3.2b tns is a lot of rocks, but what's the actual grade? They're saying they can process it to high grade product but at what cost. It's certainly big. MC about $130m. Is that cheap for this stage of development these days?


----------



## greggles (26 March 2021)

kennas said:


> 3.2b tns is a lot of rocks, but what's the actual grade? They're saying they can process it to high grade product but at what cost. It's certainly big. MC about $130m. Is that cheap for this stage of development these days?




I think MGT is riding high on optimism surrounding the current bullish iron ore price. If it goes up or down, so will the MGT share price. I would like to see the project economics based on various iron ore price levels. It would be interesting to see exactly how the two interact and how different scenarios would play out.

I think MGT has a lot of potential but as you say, it's still early days. Another one for the watchlist for me.


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2021)

greggles said:


> I think MGT is riding high on optimism surrounding the current bullish iron ore price.




It's certainly riding the current wave. Was 0.002c 10 months ago. Anything to compare this to? Another magnetite player with almost 4b tns of fe?


----------



## greggles (30 March 2021)

kennas said:


> Anything to compare this to? Another magnetite player with almost 4b tns of fe?
> 
> View attachment 122125




Can't think of anything off hand that is at this stage of development with the kind of resource that MGT has. 

But where are iron ore prices headed? Goldman Sachs says down over the next few years as demand drops (mainly due to a slowdown in Chinese steel production) in an environment of oversupply.

I like MGT but it's at a particularly risky point in the development cycle at the moment. I'm watching with interest from the sidelines.


----------



## Beaches (30 March 2021)

The biggest issues with MGT are:
a) where does the money come from to construct the mine and benefication plant?
b) the 2024 production date. The price of Iron Ore could be anything by 2024.

Currently for the junior Iron Ore miners I prefer Fenix (FEX) and GWR Group (GWR) which have both just started shipping ore last month and with market caps of $110mil and $75mil respectively.


----------



## Sean K (31 March 2021)

Beaches said:


> The biggest issues with MGT are:
> a) where does the money come from to construct the mine and benefication plant?
> b) the 2024 production date. The price of Iron Ore could be anything by 2024.
> 
> Currently for the junior Iron Ore miners I prefer Fenix (FEX) and GWR Group (GWR) which have both just started shipping ore last month and with market caps of $110mil and $75mil respectively.




I'm not actually sure what I'm looking for at the moment; pre-discovery, or developer/producer. Maybe either. Probably something at the start of an upward trend in the Lassonde Curve. MGT are probably near the top of the discovery cycle because they haven't quite finished shoring up the resource, but FEX and GWR may be on the other side of the producer curve. Not sure how accurate and consistent this theory is across all companies.


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2021)

This thing's gone bananas the last 4 months.


greggles said:


> I'm watching with interest from the sidelines.




It can sometimes be frustrating to watch with interest... (head banging emoji here)


----------



## jancha (14 April 2021)

Speeding ticket


----------



## over9k (7 May 2021)

Should've topped up in the dip :'(


----------



## jancha (10 May 2021)

I believe the $7mil @ 05.8c invested by anonymous insto .002c above the weekly sp average may have something to do with it.


----------



## over9k (10 May 2021)

REALLY should have topped up in the dip: 







Oh well. A win's still a win. For now.


----------



## Sean K (24 May 2021)

I think I questioned the grade of this thing some time ago, because it wasn't clear at all in their statement and presentations. They're claiming they can make this 68% fe which really made my ears prick up, but at what cost? What was the % magnetite? Couldn't find it anywhere. Finally in todays ann they're saying it's only 18% fe. Really? No wonder the MC is so low. It's dirt.






But, what would I know, up 11%...


----------



## Stockbailx (24 May 2021)

Get piece of that action at a price...What puzzles me is what Magnetite whats it used for, sum sort of Iron Ore, I'm guessing. They certainly dig a lot of it? Announced today..
.http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/docserver/02377425.pdf?fileid=02377425&datedir=20210524&edt=MjAyMS0wNS0yNCsxMzo1OToxNys0ODArMTM2MzQ0MCthbmRyZXd3ZXN0K3JlZGlyZWN0K2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuYXNwZWN0aHVudGxleS5jb20uYXUvaW1hZ2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZ0aW1lb3V0Lmh0bWwraHR0cDovL3d3dy5hc3BlY3RodW50bGV5LmNvbS5hdS9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw


----------



## Sean K (24 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Get piece of that action at a price...What puzzles me is what Magnetite whats it used for, sum sort of Iron Ore, I'm guessing. They certainly dig a lot of it? Announced today..




Hematite is better as it's DSO.

It seems MGT is very low level Magnetite.


----------



## Stockbailx (24 May 2021)

"Cheer's"


----------



## over9k (16 June 2021)

On the move today, who's in?


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2021)

over9k said:


> On the move today, who's in?




I considered this but been scared off by the low grade and IO going nuts. Has to come off at some stage. By a long way, imo. 

Resistance at .078 - .080 but still generally going up by the look.


----------



## jancha (28 June 2021)

kennas said:


> I considered this but been scared off by the low grade and IO going nuts. Has to come off at some stage. By a long way, imo.
> 
> Resistance at .078 - .080 but still generally going up by the look.
> 
> View attachment 126134



Been in for six months ....back when it was 1.2c. Nice up trend with retrace. PFS due out this week. My stock comp pick.


----------



## over9k (28 June 2021)

Big run today. Still holding


----------



## over9k (29 June 2021)

And another!


----------



## Sean K (29 June 2021)

jancha said:


> Been in for six months ....back when it was 1.2c. Nice up trend with retrace. PFS due out this week. My stock comp pick.




Nice work! 

Broken up through that .08c resistance. Hope it holds for you, would be significant.


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2021)

I hope this announcement is OK for holders.

These numbers seem very low, but that's what you get with magnetite. A 4b tn overall deposit turns into just 68m reserve concentrate for a 2m tn a year operation. Maybe they've been conservative.


----------



## Sean K (1 September 2021)

Golly, this has really tanked since the PFS came out on 5 Jul. Obviously not what was expected. Maybe it was the low concentrate production rate that was a surprise for such a large deposit.


----------



## brerwallabi (29 January 2022)

Bumping this thread as it will be my pick in the February monthly tipping comp.
I was looking for cup and handle patterns and thought there was a shallow one developing from 4.5cents but then it might be developing a more pronounced pattern taking it upto 9 cents.
Nothing is perfect.
Look forward to see what happens over the next month or so.
PVI just crossed over.
I do not hold.


----------



## Haxorus (27 February 2022)

Selected as for my February pick 2022,

Announcements should be arriving march/April, hoping for a reversal.


----------



## Haxorus (14 March 2022)

Hmm, having second thoughts on MGT. Graph looking kinda bearish in my scheme of eyes. 0.030 Support line broken, RSI double down two engulfing bearish ticks. Oh lord savior, please bring annoucements already


----------



## brerwallabi (15 March 2022)

High volume day yesterday, volume spiked for two month high, five waves down, some support at 2.8cents, market down day today.
Reversal ….?


----------



## Haxorus (21 March 2022)

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02501121-6A1082702?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


Could this be building up something more than a short trade?


----------



## Haxorus (28 March 2022)

MGT for April pick, the recent announcement seems quite promising for their project. More stimulus announcements coming on April


----------



## Sean K (19 April 2022)

There's some news around about magnetite deposits being reconsidered for development. The jump last week may be explained by the news, or this ann regarding board and management changes.


----------



## Sean K (13 September 2022)

This is a good idea. They should probably change their name to reflect what they're going to try and sell as opposed to their low grade magnetite.

Looks like it can't get much lower than 2c. Famous last words. Will be interesting to see what the market thinks.


----------



## brerwallabi (15 September 2022)

Seems to be on the move, a few buyers there at 2.5/2.6cents including me looking for 4cents, I may have missed this boat.


----------



## Haxorus (23 September 2022)

brerwallabi said:


> Seems to be on the move, a few buyers there at 2.5/2.6cents including me looking for 4cents, I may have missed this boat.



dont you reckon there's a bearish divergence going on atm?.. it didn't hit it's recent higher high :/


----------



## brerwallabi (23 September 2022)

Haxorus said:


> dont you reckon there's a bearish divergence going on atm?.. it didn't hit it's recent higher high :/



Yes it’s struggling to get over 2.8, volume is tailing off however buyers are taking it today at 2.9.
Next week you might think differently, I did miss the boat.
The recent annocement seemed to be well received and better days may be ahead.


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2022)

These guys do have a massive deposit. It's just going to take massive Capex and Opex. Calling it 'high grade' is a bit of a joke though. It's like sub 30% magnetite. After beneficiation it turns into something saleable.


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2022)

"Not launched any formal processes"


----------



## brerwallabi (5 December 2022)

Glad I never bought it.
Opportunity now ???


----------



## Sean K (7 December 2022)

I wonder if Gupta has his nose in the data room?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> I wonder if Gupta has his nose in the data room?



More likely in the public purse.


----------



## Sean K (7 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> More likely in the public purse.




Yeah, I wonder what concessions companies are going to get from governments for pretending to go green?


----------



## brerwallabi (8 December 2022)

Just can’t work this stock out.
I almost bought 100000 shares a while back,  glad I didn’t.
If I had, with the plans they have those shares would decrease to 2000 and be priced in the mid eighties.
The value would still be the same however with this company’s history and shareholders I can see that price dropping rapidly, just my thoughts.
Almost 4 billion shares turned into just less then 80million roughly in a 1 for 50.


----------

